# Ok, who's bidding the CWC Springer on ebay?



## JLarkin (Feb 10, 2009)

Gonna end up costing more than either one of my bikes, maybe both combined.


----------



## hudman (Feb 12, 2009)

*cwc springer*

what does cwc mean...i do need a springer and am bidding on one...its incorect for my bike and mabe i can stop bidding as a favor


----------



## miss america (Feb 12, 2009)

CWC is just short for Cleveland Welding Company.  They made Roadmasters, the occasional Hiawatha, some Hawthornes, Western Flyers, and many others. 
What kind of bike do you need a springer for?


----------



## hudman (Feb 13, 2009)

*stopped bidding*

Thanx Jennifer....i thought about it and i too came up with clevland Welding.....i need a Huffman springer for a mans 26"  1948....the one on FEEBAY needs work......im comtiplating  putting on anything that will fit and looks cool as i need alot of parts for it...all i have is a frame and tank....since i wont be selling it i may just build a Frankenstein   thanx again Kevin in California, thanx for sending some snow our way


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2009)

i like that name FEEBAY.   EOVERPAY IS BETTER


----------



## hudman (Feb 13, 2009)

*Eoverpay*

Yeah!  the buyers need or  (thinks he needs) runs up the prices, thats why out of respect for a fellow CABE member i wont be bidding on the springer forks he wants....other times of the year i have more dollars than sence...but right now....well like most everyone else.....im broke   Kevin


----------



## hudman (Feb 15, 2009)

*ebay springer*

ok....a springer on ebay ended today...hope the cabe member who wanted it, got it....it was a jc higgins w/fender...it went for $130   seems pretty reasonable compared to everything else ive seen lately....im looking for a non schwinn springer if anybody has one for a fair price....26" mans.  thanx Kevin


----------



## JLarkin (Feb 16, 2009)

Seriously I was just joshing about the original springer I was watching.  Never would I ask someone to stop bidding on something they wanted.  On ebay search for every brand of bicycle you can think of.  Scroll through all the ads and stores.  It takes time but sometimes you can find the right deal.  Even craigslist is good to haunt.  Just keep looking.

Kevin, where do you live?  Here is a group of bicycles in NY.  They are crusty but there are plenty of parts there to make up for the current price.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-Antique-Bicycles-AMF-Roadmaster-Supreme-Rich_W0QQitemZ220360731840QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220360731840&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

There is a springer front end in there too.


----------

